# Paph Forum JANUARY 2017 (not February)



## Linus_Cello (Aug 1, 2016)

From the NCOS newsletter:

Due to new requirements imposed by the National Arboretum, the Paph Forum is now scheduled for January 28 (with set-up on the afternoon of January 27) in the Administration Building Auditorium and Administration Building Lobby.
The new requirement to avoid meeting on Federal Holidays will also affect
our members meeting schedule.


----------



## JAB (Aug 2, 2016)

Is this the meeting in Santa Barbara?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes, the nation's capital is going West coast! oke: 
No, DC.


----------



## JAB (Aug 2, 2016)

I did not see mention of the capital!? 
So we have Intl Paph Guild in Florida in Nov.
Paph Forum in DC at the end of Jan.
Paph Guild in Santa Barbara Jan too??


----------



## NYEric (Aug 3, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> From the NCOS newsletter:
> 
> Due to new requirements imposed by the National Arboretum, ...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 11, 2016)

Confirmed speakers are: Dr. Holger Pernar, Hengduan Mountain Biotech from China and Sam Tsui, Orchid Inn, IL. Both will be bringing plants for sale.


----------

